# Info on old mnt. dew/7 up bottles



## paulz (Jun 20, 2008)

I found these old bottles at my grandparents house and was woundering if anyone knew anything about them like year and if they where worth anything.


----------



## poisons4me (Jun 21, 2008)

WELCOME TO THE FORUM,I COULD GET IT CLOSE ON DATE BUT ASK MEMBER THESODAFIZZ HE WILL KNOW,THANKS RICK


----------



## bubbas dad (Jun 21, 2008)

those are no deposite no return soda bottles. they were used in the 60's and 70's.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jun 21, 2008)

She.


----------



## ncbred (Jun 22, 2008)

The Mountain Dew was bottled in 1970 an lists $15-$20 in the Ayers book.  I assume the 7ups would be about the same.


----------

